# 1916 Mead Ranger



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 8, 2016)

Picked this up on craigslist. It came with the headlight and rear rack. The paint is wonderful it just has some dirt on it. Any information on value and year would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 8, 2016)

I think a couple were posted very recently in the sale sections. Nice bike


----------



## locomotion (Nov 9, 2016)

abe lugo said:


> I think a couple were posted very recently in the sale sections. Nice bike




They seem to pop-up all over the place these Rangers, they must of sold a ton of them!!!


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 9, 2016)

Does anyone have information on the wheels. They are metal and have nearly all the paint on them. There is not a bead on it so I'm assuming the tires were glued? I'm new to this era of bicycle so I don't have much information.


----------



## chitown (Nov 9, 2016)

Can you post the serial #?
Looks 1919-21ish Schwinn built.

Neat bike.


----------



## josehuerta (Nov 9, 2016)

And check the sprocket - appears to be the later version patented 1918. It will be stamped on the face near the center if it is.


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 9, 2016)

I will check when I'm home. I haven't ever seen wheels like these are they valuable?


----------



## pelletman (Nov 9, 2016)

The wheels take single tube tires, which can be had today in repros from Robert Dean and I think Universal (display only).  That type of wheel was used from 1894ish to the 30's.  Not rare, pretty much every bike of the era had them


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2016)

Information about Robert Dean tires

Robert Dean
628 Jefferson St. W.
Saint Albans, WV 25177-2784
email:
A50CROSLEYTRK@aol.com

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7493


----------



## locomotion (Nov 9, 2016)

Information about Universal tires

https://www.universaltire.com/universal-brand-tires/universal-bicycle-tires.html

You can buy them online, they are friendly and easy to deal with. No waiting time or PMS time!!!


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks you guys a bunch, definitely going to get a pair for this beauty. 
Here are some more pics after being cleaned up.


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Nov 10, 2016)

josehuerta said:


> And check the sprocket - appears to be the later version patented 1918. It will be stamped on the face near the center if it is.



The sprocket was stamped with the patented description. However it did now give a year. It did have 18 stamped on the middle of the crank.


----------



## chitown (Nov 13, 2016)

How about a serial #? Located underneath on the bottom bracket housing.

Looks great btw.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 13, 2016)

I also love these tubeless tires
these are actually real racing tires that you can ride for 100's of miles, they are not homemade or made in China
and they would look great on your bike in 34 mm
http://www.a-dugast.com/_p/prd1/4428186921/product/pipisquallo-flying-doctor


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Dec 14, 2016)

Rambler said:


> Information about Robert Dean tires
> 
> Robert Dean
> 628 Jefferson St. W.
> ...



Would you be able to post a picture of a bicycle with these tires on it. I am thinking about getting a pair and I would like to see how they look. 
Thanks


----------



## Rambler (Dec 14, 2016)

Sacket cycle works said:


> Would you be able to post a picture of a bicycle with these tires on it. I am thinking about getting a pair and I would like to see how they look.
> Thanks




Here are a few examples....


----------

